# lip fold pyoderma?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I noticed Uno has been scratching his lower jaw the last couple weeks, but attributed it to the flea issue I've been having with roomates dog. But I noticed that he has this reddish yeasty discoloring on the skin and a particular smell. Its on both sides of his mouth. Theres no sores or oozing, just the discoloration and scratching. I think its pyoderma, but I'm not certain and I dont think its serious enough for me to be taking him to a vet since they'll prescribe antibiotics/fungals most likely. 
is there something I can use at home to wipe his mouth like an antibacterial solution besides peroxide?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chlorohexadine or betadine diluted 1:2 with warm water. I wouldn't ever suggest using peroxide because it doesn't just kill bacteria, it destroys healthy cells and can cause more damage than good. Clean the area with a good antiseptic at least three times a day. That should get it cleared up without the use of drugs.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Henry had Pyoderma earlier this year! It likes to come back and I too would like any suggestion on what to use to keep it from recurring.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks Natalie, I remember reading something negative about peroxide, but couldnt recall what. Its not serious enough to justify me putting him on drugs, I think cleaning the area for few days should take care of the problem.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Once it clears up, continue to clean that area regularly for a long while. The infection could easily come back when the skin there is compromised. 

Brownie- I would also suggest keeping that area clean on a regular basis, with the antiseptics I listed previously.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Chlorhexidine 0.2%/Ketoconazole 0.2% solution for ear cleaning - could I use this or do you think I should find something without the Ketoconazole?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That should work just fine. Ketoconazole treats fungal infections, so it wouldn't hurt to treat that area for it as well, seeing as there might be a co-infection with bacteria.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I always wondered if this is a case of salivary staining or maybe mild lip fold pyoderma...
It doesn't seem to bother him at all and has no smell.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

that looks similar to Uno's, except that he scratches at it. I dont know if it could be raw food related or not.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think lip fold pyoderma is raw related because we see lots of cases on dogs who are kibble fed. I think it has more to do with structure and conformation of the lip folds. Some are deeper than others. 

Aspens looks completely normal. Nothin' to worry about :thumb:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My vet told me that Henry's pyoderma was most certainly not raw food related because, just as DaneMama said, he sees lots of cases in kibble fed dogs (the vast majority of his clients are kibble fed).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe someone can help me since I'm math challenged. I ordered Chlorohexadine, got it today but it needs to be diluted. 2 tbsp per gallon of water. I'm trying to convert it so I can keep it in a smaller container. So 1 gallon is 128 oz , so when I broke it down, I came up with 1 tsp per 16 oz of water, does that seem right?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry Uno, no help with the math here, but wow! I had no idea what "lip fold pyoderma" was, but now that I'm reading the description, thats exactly what my Finnigan has! He has this crusty, dark brown-red area on one side of his lip flap, he rarely scratches at it, but does sometimes. I've noticed a crusty build up and I try to keep it clean, I figured it was yeast. Off to order some betadine!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly I've never measured when diluting chlorohexadine. I just dilute it until it's a light blue color. It's not like you can over do it in strength with this stuff. 

Most likely you have chlorodexadine solution and not scrub...but either way it doesn't matter.


----------

